# Dwindling Performance 8n Finally Fixed



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Here’s briefly what happened. 

After 67 years, I decided that a new gas tank was in order for my Ford 8N (’49 er). After I installed that and my performance troubles began. The tractor sputtered and would do badly under load.


Then, I changed the fuel bowl, filters and lines. Still no better.


I had the carburetor re-built. Still problems. My performance was degrading further. It would sputter at the mere mention of full throttle


A theory was vapour lock, so I put in a vented gas cap. Sadly no better.


Performance degraded further to the point that it would have a hard start and run ten feet and die.


The theory was improper air-fuel mixture, due to either an internally cracked manifold or failing gasket.


After a tow, new manifold and exhaust system, all is finally purring.


After about a year of bad performance, all is running at the moment!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum VFord8N. After 67 years!!?The issues that you are having are, or should be easy to fix. Do you have the proper manuals?


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

The saga continued. Performance was still less than ideal and some sputtering at the top end. So, there was only one part left in the fuel delivery system to change. I bought a new governor (strange but a 3 arm unit for an 8N) and now the tractor performance is top notch. I wonder if my problems were really stemming from that governor. Now I have to learn to start it properly which is full choke when it's cold. Maybe this info will help guide someone in the future.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Strange but my problems continued. It would fail to start when cold. All new heavy guage wiring was put in (6V at the wire ends), as well a new ignition switch, voltage regulaotr, different plugs but my car mechanic and I were stumped as it ran beautifully once started with a charger. It would re-start when hot. Finally, I had a tractor mechanic examine it. He gave 100% on all the changes, however, he pointed to the oil based air cleaner as the culprit. He is unsure whether something when wrong internally or the intake tube was too deep in the oil or due to improper oil bowl. But the solution, when cold, it to remove the oil bowl when starting. It starts every time. Then replace it when it is running. Yup, that works like a charm. Now I am looking at what a new air cleaner assembly for an 8N would cost. The solution of why still befuddles both me and my car mechanic.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Strange but a true. It appears that my non-start when cold was solved by replacing the wire mesh bath filters with new ones. My original only seemingly was working,or not, only on one. Now it starts both cold and hot!! Why this radical change... I have no idea.
I expected the mesh to be totally clogged; that was not the case. I always changed the oil bowl but not the mesh filters. 
All is working and I now know my tractor is a mix 8N engine (serial #) and 2N as the filter was a dealer installed option with the extra length stack.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Tractors require air, fuel and spark to run. You had a 33% chance of curing the problem on the first try. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Well my problems after the air filter continued. The air filter trick only worked for a short while. Then, the no starting continued. After another mechanic (of same vintage as tractor) plus more work with my garage mechanic I am up and running instead of owning a lawn ornament. Now I can not pinpoint the solution to just one thing as nothing specific entirely changed the situation. The combination of the following helped resolve my situation whereby the tractor starts with full choke even without a full rotation. Here's a list of things that helped get me moving again.

New bushing in the distributor assembly
2 new distributor caps
New solid core spark plug wires
2 new condensors
2 new sets of points
plugging a drilled hole on side of carburator ( someone put in at some time)
regapping plugs to 0.20 inch
Now I repeat no one action fixed the problem but after 2 years as lawn ornament I am pleased all is working. I am still perplexed as to why but I dont't go there. Hopefully my woes will help someone to continue and achieve success.


----------

